# MassNutrition.com - ANABOLIC-50 STACK



## Str8Con (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey MassNutrition

Long time reader of this board and long time customer of guys!

Just registered to thank you for the great pricing and service for all these years but I really wanted to let you know about that ANABOLIC-50 STAK you guys are selling.

Just a brief history, I am a super hardgainer and I've made moderate gains with heavy lifting, big eating, and some supplements and prohormones here and there. Anyway, I tried that Anabolic-50 Stak a couple months back and can't really put into words the effects. First of all, my strength went through the roof but I literally put on 12lbs of mass during the cycle on it and haven't lost much after. It wasn't bloated mass as that's definitely what I didn't want. It was that hard looking mass I guess b/c it has that combo of a mass compound and a hardening/cutting compound in it. Anway, I haven't seen anyone else selling it anywhere. You guys always sell the most cutting-edge supps all the time and your prices are almost ridiculous. Please whatever you do - do not stop selling that stak - I want to take about 6 more weeks off and do it one more time. I've really tried my share of all these designer prohormones but found this stuff to really give me what I needed. 

I think the Anabolic Stak is made by a company Culver Concepts so just look on the MassNutrition site for that.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2009)

ANABOLIC-50 STACK - Supplement | Massnutrition.com


----------

